# need help with id



## lfbaragona (Jun 28, 2018)

I have this tiny, low-lying ground cover in my fescue and I haven't found any pictures on line that look like it. My shoe is in there for size perspective - it's tiny but prolific!



Thanks for any help


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Think there was another thread with this one. Mock Strawberry, or Bulbous Buttercup.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like Parsley Piert to me. But there are a few that look very similar to this one that it could be as well.


----------

